# Great Weapons Vs Additional hand weapons vs Halberds on chaos warriors



## The Suneater

Which is the best to arm chaos warriors?


----------



## Creon

The Suneater said:


> Which is the best to arm chaos warriors?


Depends on what you're facing. If it's something of low to medium toughness, Additional Hand weapons. Fairly high Toughness, Halberds. Very tough, Two handed weapons. Remember, no shields with great weapons, you're going to take damage if you use them. I prefer Halberds for almost all situations.


----------



## Ascendant Valor

I agree with Creon here. Your kitting should be very situational. With such a decent variety, there's no need to limit yourself, save for what you model them with, of course. You could do the easy way out... hand weapon (and shield, perhaps), then just temporarily adhere, maybe with magnets, the appropriate weapon on their back. I wouldn't be too interested in lugging around a halberd instead of a sword, myself...

Ideally, you could establish a set of clear-cut goals to which your Warriors (or any unit in a similar situation) will vie to accomplish; say, hold up the nastiest unit on the other side of the table. With their appropriate kitting, they could be used to their proper worth in short order.

For tournaments, though, such a things is hard. Your best bet is your own. Again, establish some basic goals, then kit them appropriately. Designate a Tar-Pit unit, a Hammer unit, etc. That's just my suggestion, anyway.

Remember, though, that Warriors are just about always tough-as-nails (nails still do bend, remember!), so any kitting can sometimes work fairly well against most things. It's just the matter that the dice control the battle, so you're supposed to find the ways to best improve your odds.


----------



## Stella Cadente

I'd say Halberds for all situations, cheaper than great weapons, you still have a Hand weapon and shield for back up, and it looks cool, course you could just pin all your weapons to swap and change


----------



## Dr.Mercury

For the chaos warriors, I ALWAYS went hand weapon and shield.
Combined with Chaos armor it make for some of the toughest infantry in the game.

You also have a strength of 4, so that is nothing to shake a stick at.

Maybe one unit with Halberds, just in case of something bigger


----------



## N0rdicNinja

I'm a huge fan of Sword 'n' Board as well, usually I run Khorne Warriors so 3 WS5 S4 attacks each on a unit with a T4 and 2+ saves.... *drools* Pretty much any enemy will actually have to put some effort into taking something like that out, you'll eat through most elite infantry and even some heavy cavalry with a unit like that.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I take Great Weapons and the Hand/Shield together and use whichever the situation determines is best.


----------



## MaidenManiac

The Wraithlord said:


> I take Great Weapons and the Hand/Shield together and use whichever the situation determines is best.


Agreed. If you're charged you will use shield for better save, if you charge you want to annihilate the opponent, GWs does that, the other options dont do that to the same extent:wink:


----------



## Amra_the_lion

I go for the halberd and shield, if you need it you have str 5, if not you get the extra save


----------

